# anybody in here a personal trainer?



## Nok (Dec 21, 2012)

i'm currently studying to get my ACE personal trainer certification.

just dropped like $700 on textbooks, study material, some dvds, exam voucher, etc...

wondering if anyone can give me any advice as i enter into this idustry??









might be the complete wrong forum for this. oops


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm an exercise physiologist and a fitness director for 2 clubs.  You should've went w ACSM, NSCA or NASM.


----------



## poohiron (Dec 21, 2012)

Not really up on ace, but since you bought the matls u better go ahead w it. I prefer the cscs and cpt through the nsca. My advice is get experience and a BS in exercise science. Try apus they're totally online and regionally accredited


----------



## Nok (Dec 21, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I'm an exercise physiologist and a fitness director for 2 clubs.  You should've went w ACSM, NSCA or NASM.



Yeah, i heard good things about NASM. The deciding factor with ACE was i could order the material and study from home (no vehicle at the moment) also it was the most affordable since i am paying them about $175 every month.

the research i did seemed like ACE was well respected in the industry though?


----------



## Nok (Dec 21, 2012)

My local 24 hour fitness is interviewing me next week. The "fitness manager" has expressed his desire to hire me now and i can work front desk until i get certified...

I know people scoff at 24 hour, but its experience right? And they acknowledge ACE


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 21, 2012)

Go to NASM and contact Reed. He can set up payments if needed? I think the whole national cert is $1,800 with CES, CPT, Nutrition

Ex's certs require a bit more education, although those are the best out and give you the most opportunity..


----------



## Nok (Dec 21, 2012)

My long term goals are to get all kinds of different certifications and go to college for dietetics and nutrition...

Personal training will be more or less so that i can support myself through school doing something i enjoy rather than working at a burger king or doing construction some where...


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm a trainer. About to get my ACSM-HFS cert. Been training for 7.5 years. Feel free to ask anything u want


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nok said:


> My long term goals are to get all kinds of different certifications and go to college for dietetics and nutrition...
> 
> Personal training will be more or less so that i can support myself through school doing something i enjoy rather than working at a burger king or doing construction some where...



ACE is fine to start w, but you should strive to move up.  I don't hire any trainers that don't have a degree and a cert from one of the ones I listed, but many gyms do.

I have the highest cert you can get in the industry.  Registered clinical exercise physiologist from ACSM.  Requires a masters degree and 5,000 hours of clinical contact.

Even w my education, career choices are limited.  If I had to do it over again, I'd pursue physical therapy for more opportunities.  I'm going back to be a RN for this reason.


----------



## flex365 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nok said:


> Yeah, i heard good things about NASM. The deciding factor with ACE was i could order the material and study from home (no vehicle at the moment) also it was the most affordable since i am paying them about $175 every month.
> 
> the research i did seemed like ACE was well respected in the industry though?


i basically did the same thing but after 9-10 weeks of home study I enrolled in a ACE prep class @ my local technical college. I already knew the material fairly well but found the ACE cert. test to be far more difficult than than what was presented in class. I passed first time through but many do not. Be sure and focus on the practical application of the material and it will help you alot. Once you pass find a club that  pays its trainers for floor time and not just PT if you can. Good luck.


----------



## Nok (Dec 21, 2012)

flex365 said:


> i basically did the same thing but after 9-10 weeks of home study I enrolled in a ACE prep class @ my local technical college. I already knew the material fairly well but found the ACE cert. test to be far more difficult than than what was presented in class. I passed first time through but many do not. Be sure and focus on the practical application of the material and it will help you alot. Once you pass find a club that  pays its trainers for floor time and not just PT if you can. Good luck.



Thank you for this! Really good idea to take a class at the technical college.

The guy i talked to at 24 hour said the trainers there make real good money. A base rate for being there, on top of sales and commission. And i think a cut from individual lessons?? Not entirely sure but he said i would be better off at 24 hour then most other places.


----------



## Nok (Dec 21, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I'm a trainer. About to get my ACSM-HFS cert. Been training for 7.5 years. Feel free to ask anything u want



Which direction did you decide to go with your training?? Do you do just general PT at a gym or do you do training for athletes??

Any other certs??


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 21, 2012)

Nok said:


> Which direction did you decide to go with your training?? Do you do just general PT at a gym or do you do training for athletes??
> 
> Any other certs??



I work at a medical fitness center and a women's only gym, so I do a little of everything. Other certs are all group fitness ones. Kickbox, yoga, spin, strength/sculpt


----------



## Nok (Dec 21, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I work at a medical fitness center and a women's only gym, so I do a little of everything. Other certs are all group fitness ones. Kickbox, yoga, spin, strength/sculpt



Does the pay support a comfortable lifestyle??


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 21, 2012)

Nok said:


> Does the pay support a comfortable lifestyle??



It can


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nok said:


> Does the pay support a comfortable lifestyle??



If you live in a city w money, have the right personality and have flexibility in time.  

The curse of the trainer is early morning and late evening hours.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 22, 2012)

I teach assorted classes for NASM. You can make a lot of money if you have the resources in building clientele. I also work in post physical therapy (CES).. Look into hospitals and medical to use your NASM. Where I live now, NASM has taken a lot of my students into 6 figures a year. Most from programs developed for CES in post therapy and running their own PT business.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 22, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I teach assorted classes for NASM. You can make a lot of money if you have the resources in building clientele. I also work in post physical therapy (CES).. Look into hospitals and medical to use your NASM. Where I live now, NASM has taken a lot of my students into 6 figures a year. Most from programs developed for CES in post therapy and running their own PT business.



Very few NASM CES Trainers make over $100,000 a years.  Stating "a lot of you student" make over $100,000 is absurd.  

Physical Therapy Assistants are more specilized and have more education in the area.  Their average salary is around $45,000 a year. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Nok (Dec 22, 2012)

Just got all my material in the mail today. 

Holy shit those text books are huge. 

Feeling kind of intimidated to be honest.....


----------



## Wrekem (Dec 23, 2012)

from everything ive read, ACE has the most available workshops, most trusted and most accepted and is NCCA credited. can anyone explain why NASM or the others listed is better options? i guess for someone whos only trying to be a personal trainer for in a gym type job.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 23, 2012)

Wrekem said:


> from everything ive read, ACE has the most available workshops, most trusted and most accepted and is NCCA credited. can anyone explain why NASM or the others listed is better options? i guess for someone whos only trying to be a personal trainer for in a gym type job.



NSCA and ACSM are going to be recognized everywhere and have a very in depth certification. You can take this into any fitness environment and train just about any person. A lot of gyms only accept those 2. ACE is good but it's still not accepted everywhere, especially in facilities where you may run into a lot of medical challenges. It's less intensive too. It's a good place to start and if the gym you want to be in accepts it, go for it. The facility I'm in requires us to have ACSM-HFS by next June regardless of any other certs we have or we will lose our job. ACE is starting to be more widely recognized though as they're expanding their programs and training they offer. But typically gyms have one in particular they like and it varies from gym to gym.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 23, 2012)

Wrekem said:


> from everything ive read, ACE has the most available workshops, most trusted and most accepted and is NCCA credited. can anyone explain why NASM or the others listed is better options? i guess for someone whos only trying to be a personal trainer for in a gym type job.



ACE isn't the most trusted.  It is a accepted Personal Training Cerfitication but at the bottom of the list.    

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 23, 2012)

I think you're good at any relatively normal gym with ACE. Just get your experience. Over time you'll figure out what you want to pursue later as you learn the business, grow, and possibly decide to eventually change focus.  I never met anyone that cared about what cert you have.  Some of the smartest folks I know never had a cert.  Besides the higher level ones it's all just a gateway/money roll pile of b.s.  I see guys everyday with certs PLUS Degree in physiology or Kinesiology doing the same shit all day.  Thumb up their ass, clipboard, stand on this ball, do a kickback, shitty walking lunge, shitty squats in the smith, blah blah.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 23, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Very few NASM CES Trainers make over $100,000 a years.  Stating "a lot of you student" make over $100,000 is absurd.
> 
> Physical Therapy Assistants are more specilized and have more education in the area.  Their average salary is around $45,000 a year.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



You have not a clue


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 24, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> I think you're good at any relatively normal gym with ACE. Just get your experience. Over time you'll figure out what you want to pursue later as you learn the business, grow, and possibly decide to eventually change focus.  I never met anyone that cared about what cert you have.  Some of the smartest folks I know never had a cert.  Besides the higher level ones it's all just a gateway/money roll pile of b.s.  I see guys everyday with certs PLUS Degree in physiology or Kinesiology doing the same shit all day.  Thumb up their ass, clipboard, stand on this ball, do a kickback, shitty walking lunge, shitty squats in the smith, blah blah.



This is such excellent advice.

OP you've got the Ace stuff and it sounds like a clear idea of where you will start in the industry.  Its just kike any other career, you will get to pay your dues.  Its exciting because IRS an industry you have a passion and an affinity for.  As long as you are doing your best, continually learning and developing your all around skills (this includes interpersonal and professional skills) I think you can go quite far with this career.  Go kill it.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 24, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> You have not a clue



Sign up, take your classes, make over $100,000 a year.  

How much easier could it be?    

We're are all so luck for you to be her to show us the way!

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 24, 2012)

figured this would be the appropriate thread to ask:

What are your opinions on the PICP (Poliquin) certification??


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 24, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> figured this would be the appropriate thread to ask:
> 
> What are your opinions on the PICP (Poliquin) certification??



*Poliquin*

Poliquin is a smart guy.  He one of the best strength coaches in the business. 

*BUTT...*

Where and who recognizes his certification?  If the certification is not accepted or recognized, what value does it have?

*Certification Organizations*

It is amazing how so many certification organizations have sprung up.  And they aren't cheap.  

Some have some credibiltiy.  Other have no credibiltiy, their purpose is simply to get your money. 

*Time*

Time will tell which one's are become creditable.  

*Do You Feel Lucky?*

Becoming accredited with an unrecognized organization is gambling.   

So, how lucky go you feel?

Kenny Croxale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 24, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Sign up, take your classes, make over $100,000 a year.
> 
> How much easier could it be?
> 
> ...



My students in LA and the San Diego make way over 100k a year. In my initial post "smart guy", I stated if you had clientele and a good demographic, you could make 6 digits and much more! As far as CES/ PT therapy, most jobs in MO are starting more than 45,000 a year. One of my students signed on as asst PT for a 20,000 bonus and 60,000k a year! You just keep posting bro science and googling away! Btw, I've seen your photo.. You could use to take a course in nutrition/ PT.. Please, post some more links .....


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 24, 2012)

Pt assistants in my area make 50,000/year.  Most trainers make 30,000/year here.
As hypo stated, there can be good money made, but I think a very small percentage make over 50,000 and to make 6 figures, you have to live in an area like socal and be very good.  By far, most will not make that much money doing it.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 25, 2012)

*Hypochondria's Dilusion.*



hypo_glycemic said:


> My students in LA and the San Diego make way over 100k a year.



Okay, so the formula is take your classes and move to LA or San Diego.  Glad you spelled that out. 

So, name "MY students" that are making $100,000 a year and validate that information.   That should be too hard, right?  

Let me guess, for some reason you are NOT be able to do that.  

Oh and, "Because I said so", isn't validation.  

As exphys88 states, "...Most will not make that much money doing it."  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 25, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Okay, so the formula is take your classes and move to LA or San Diego.  Glad you spelled that out.
> 
> So, name "MY students" that are making $100,000 a year and validate that information.   That should be too hard, right?
> 
> ...



Doing this for 26 years! 

I've seen your post errrr pasted google rants. You're not funny. Plus, you have no idea what you're talking about half the time you're trying to prove someone wrong! You're a skinny little cross fit guy.. Right? 

I remember you argued with me- or started an argument- about leg extensions. About how they're a waste of time and you get insertion into the quad without them?

That's when I new you were the head bro of the "bro science club" and had not a clue about training-- THEN saw your pictures, so maybe find a noob to argue or ask to post names of my students. You cornball . Man, it's people like you Cox that put that dumb in dumbass!!!   Merry Christmas from NASM


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Doing this for 26 years!



Good for you.  I've been doing it longer.  



hypo_glycemic said:


> You're a skinny little cross fit guy.. Right?



You're wrong again.  You need really need to do your homework. 



hypo_glycemic said:


> THEN saw your pictures,



 Evidently, you didn't see my picture.  I am not skinny nor a Cross Fit guy.  

However, we are all still interested in your plan on taking your classes, moving to LA or San Diego and making $100,000 a year.  

Sign me up!

And thanks for all the testimonials from your $100,000 students on "Making $100,000 a year.  That's easy."  

We are all so blessed that you are here to guide us to the promised land.

Do you sell Amway, too? 

You're buddy, Kenny.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 25, 2012)

^ lmao


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 25, 2012)

I saw a pic you threw up a few months ago Mr Somalia


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I saw a pic you threw up a few months ago Mr Somalia



I never posted a picture.  

However, if you send me $10, I can mail you an 8 X 10 one.  

...or maybe you can apply it to your "How to make $100K" classes.  

Your buddy...Kenny


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Btw, when I recently owned a gym, my fitness manager for two clubs netted 95k in his second fiscal year. It's really not that uncommon for trainers to make that much if you're in shape, know your shit, and live in a fitness populated area! I did it for over a decade. You seem to be really negative drinking a that Kenny Koolaid. I'll put my knowledge up against you anytime.,...

Run along...........


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Btw, when I recently owned a gym, my fitness manager for two clubs netted 95k in his second fiscal year.



Great.  Then that make is even easier to  you valadate that information for all of us.

I look forward to reviewing it.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Kenny


----------



## Nok (Dec 25, 2012)

gawd dayum. wtf just happend


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 26, 2012)

Nok said:


> gawd dayum. wtf just happend



LOL.  It did get a little out of hand.  What I hate are individuals like hypo that over exaggerate things.  Then when you ask them to presnt information to back up their statements, they dance around it by trying to change the subject.  

As exphys88 states, "...Most will not make that much money doing it."   And exphys88 works is the most educated and qualified on this board.  He present thing in a objective manner. 

In presenting information on a subject, you need to be able to back it up with reseach or some type of data.  Most of my post, do that. 

ACE is a good place to start.  My college minor was in Exercise Physiology.  I ended up going back and picking up another 18 college hours.  I got my National Strength and Conditioning "Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist" certification.  

I have worked part time as a Personal Trainer and Strength Coach.  I have written/co-written five magazine article on strength training. 

I have been a guest speaker at strength training seminars.  Currently hold powerlifting state records.  

You can find most of this information on line by googling me.  

I have worked on commercial fitness equipment sales for 15 years.  I worked in the LA area for 5 years.  

Making $100K even in LA isn't that easy.  

I read you bio.  Wow, I am impressed with what you had to over come.  Glad to see you where you are and are going.  

Sorry to derail your thread.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 26, 2012)

what would be the ideal "next move" for someone who is ace certified then? More certifications yeah but which? 

NASM? ACSA? NCSF? NSCA?

And by next move i mean to reach the goal of, not necessarily just making money, but commanding respect and a demand for your services in the fitness industry.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 26, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> LOL.  It did get a little out of hand.  What I hate are individuals like hypo that over exaggerate things.  Then when you ask them to presnt information to back up their statements, they dance around it by trying to change the subject.
> 
> As exphys88 states, "...Most will not make that much money doing it."   And exphys88 works is the most educated and qualified on this board.  He present thing in a objective manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nok (Dec 26, 2012)

Really it all comes down to the fact that this is a passion of mine, being in the gym is one of the things in life that makes me really happy.

While yes, money is of course important, of it were all that mattered i would have obviously chosen a different career path. 

That being said, thank you everyone for the extent of information you have all provided in numerous different directions. Arguments and debates are healthy afterall.


----------



## Nok (Dec 26, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> what would be the ideal "next move" for someone who is ace certified then? More certifications yeah but which?
> 
> NASM? ACSA? NCSF? NSCA?
> 
> ...



I think it depends on which direction you want to go with your career. 

I plan to do PT while i put myself thru college and obtain a degree in dietetics/nutrition.

And while in college i think i will try to get as many other certs as possible, maybe the other three that ACE provides to begin with??


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 26, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> what would be the ideal "next move" for someone who is ace certified then? More certifications yeah but which?
> 
> NASM? ACSA? NCSF? NSCA?
> 
> ...



If you're looking to go the clinical/fitness testing/cardiac route go for acsm, if you are looking for strength/sports conditioning, go nsca.

The nsca "certified strength and conditioning specialist" cert is the gold standard for university strength and conditioning coaches.

Acsm "clinical exercise physiologist" is the gold standard for those that work in clinical settings like cardiac rehab or perform vo2 max and cardiac stress testing.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 27, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> If you're looking to go the clinical/fitness testing/cardiac route go for acsm, if you are looking for strength/sports conditioning, go nsca.
> 
> The nsca "certified strength and conditioning specialist" cert is the gold standard for university strength and conditioning coaches.



Thanks exphys. Is it worth it to get NSCA-CPT before CSCS?

My apologies for kind of jacking this thread but I feel it's relevant. Let me know if you disagree

And as far as nutrition certifications... I don't even really know where to start.. Suggestions?


----------



## Nok (Dec 27, 2012)

You good man. All this info helps me too


----------



## bevans100fitness (Dec 27, 2012)

Agreed.  Ace is good if you want the piece of paper but not very educationally informative.

Also, should've put this up before you bought that stuff i wouldve sold you all of it for 100.


----------



## bevans100fitness (Dec 27, 2012)

If you already know your shit and want the quickest path to working ACE is good.

My advice:  Audio study guides.  If you memorize those 2 hours of audio study guides (mostly what inensities and durations ACE recommends) you can forget all the anatomy and actual training stuff.
(This is terrible when I'm honest it sounds like an anti-ACE compaign)

AUDIO STUDY GUIDES=the key.  They test on 60% of what is mentioned in the audio guide and less than 1% of the massive texts.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 27, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Thanks exphys. Is it worth it to get NSCA-CPT before CSCS?
> 
> My apologies for kind of jacking this thread but I feel it's relevant. Let me know if you disagree
> 
> And as far as nutrition certifications... I don't even really know where to start.. Suggestions?



Yes, cpt is the place to start and the cscs requires a degree in exercise physiology or a related field.  it's not something most guys can just study for, you have to have a good education in human physiology.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 28, 2012)

I have my bachelors in biology from one of the best research universities in America. So is it worth it to get cpt before CSCS or should I go for it? Just curious as to your opinion


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 28, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> I have my bachelors in biology from one of the best research universities in America. So is it worth it to get cpt before CSCS or should I go for it? Just curious as to your opinion



If you can pass the test, I'd say go for the cscs.  you'll be very well respected anywhere you go, especially if you're looking to do strength and conditioning type of stuff.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks for your help.


----------



## Gayle (Feb 3, 2013)

*anyone in here a personal trainer*



Nok said:


> i'm currently studying to get my ACE personal trainer certification.
> 
> just dropped like $700 on textbooks, study material, some dvds, exam voucher, etc...
> 
> wondering if anyone can give me any advice as i enter into this idustry??



I have been a personal trainer for 10 years and got qualified through the ACSM. I chose them because I knew I wanted to work outside of the US and their qualification is international. I have worked in Sydney and London and have always had good feedback about ACSM. However, I think that its natural to worry about which qualification you're doing when you start out, but as you'll find, there are far more important things that will mould your career such as your additional CPD courses you choose to follow and the experience you gain along the way. I remember when I got a job in Sydney the gym that employed me were far more interested about the courses I hade done recently in BioSignature Modulation and TRX Training than about my ACSM. They told me that none of their other trainers had these skills and I think that was what got me the job! So I think your ACE will be fine. Remember this is just the first qualification you'll gain, and as your career progresses you'll no doubt gain many more useful skills and training.


----------



## Nok (Feb 12, 2013)

Gayle said:


> I have been a personal trainer for 10 years and got qualified through the ACSM. I chose them because I knew I wanted to work outside of the US and their qualification is international. I have worked in Sydney and London and have always had good feedback about ACSM. However, I think that its natural to worry about which qualification you're doing when you start out, but as you'll find, there are far more important things that will mould your career such as your additional CPD courses you choose to follow and the experience you gain along the way. I remember when I got a job in Sydney the gym that employed me were far more interested about the courses I hade done recently in BioSignature Modulation and TRX Training than about my ACSM. They told me that none of their other trainers had these skills and I think that was what got me the job! So I think your ACE will be fine. Remember this is just the first qualification you'll gain, and as your career progresses you'll no doubt gain many more useful skills and training.



marry me?


----------

